# Recipe



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I know people have talked about different recipes so ran across this and gave it a try tonight since DH is working late







I was a bit skeptical, but it was really good.

Ziplock baggies
2 eggs per person
Big pot of boiling water
The rest of ingredients of what you like in your omeletes:
cheese, onion, meat, bell peppers, salsa, etc.

Everyone puts their own two eggs and ingredients of their choice into their ziplock baggie. Kneed all ingredients so they are mixed well. Meanwhile, boil a big pot of water and submerge your bags. Bring water back up into a full boil and then cook for 15 minutes.

It also says each person writes their names on the bags so when they are ready you just open the bag and slide the "perfect" omelete onto your plate.

Okay, the first baggie I tried I think I caused it to break so I tried a second time and double bagged it, but left it alone and it was a fabulous folded omelete when I slid out of the bag. Probably don't need two baggies if you aren't poking at the thing. I actually didn't have original ingredients for an omelete I would like, but I used onion, cut up a left over hotdog, salsa, eggs. Next time I am going to add simply hash brown potatoes as I take those camping at times.

Advantages: Sitting outside in the a.m. enjoying a hot cup of coffee, visiting with family and friends while omeletes are cooking away without having to watch them. Best part is throw the baggies away and dump the water out of the pot.

I am hoping to dazzle some people in Yellowstone with this recipe..............









Cristy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Okay, I just realized and am not sure why I have this in outback maintenance, but maybe I can say it keeps your stove top clean and maintained without all the splattering of frying up in a pan. Sorry for the location.

Cristy


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Great recipe, I'll have to try this next time I do some maintenance on my OB.







Couldn't resist. Really this sounds good I'll have to print it out and remember it for our next trip thanks.

Brad


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

had them last summer ex.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I just found a post in the recipe section that the baggies are not good to cook in. A lot of people apparently had these in 2006. I could not open the danger thread of why not to eat them but I guess something to do with causing cancer. I find this odd as I just printed this recipe out from chuckwagondiner.com. Cristy


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Everything causes cancer!


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

We make these all the time when we go girl scout camping (and with the family) and everyone loves them. One thing we tell everyone is that you HAVE to use the ZIPLOCK brand or the bags will tear (cheaper brands are too thin). ZIPLOCK has the thick bags.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

HMMMM, terrific idea, need to try this one !!! No mess!!!!!!!!!!!1










Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> Everything causes cancer!


Too true even Outbacks sold in California have notices that the trailer is made of cancer causing material. Also everything in the recipe is bad for you also. That said I plan to enjoy my baggie breakfast this summer, the only problem is you can't do bacon or sausage in a baggie.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you think the omelettes in a zip-loc bag are good, try pizza! That's right. I said PIZZA!

A couple years ago, I chaired a weekend Boy Scout event that had a "Cooking" theme. All morning was dedicated to different kinds of campsite cooking (dutch ovens, utensil-less, back-packing, one-pot meals, tin-foil cooking, etc.). At the "Novelty Cooking" demo, a (gal) Boy Scout leader, who is also a Girl Scout Leader (don't know where she gets all her time), demonstrated "Pizza in a Bag."

Take pizza dough, and make a "pizza pocket" using sauce, (pre-cooked) sausage, cheese, and any other favorite ingredients, then put in a quart freezer zip-loc and boil for 15-20 minutes. It is fantastic!









Maybe at the upcoming midwest Late Summer Rally I can also demo "Bacon and Eggs in a Paper Sack." (You think I'm kidding, but it works well - and you "burn" your dishes instead of washing them. Lots of fun, and simple, too.)

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> I just found a post in the recipe section that the baggies are not good to cook in. A lot of people apparently had these in 2006. I could not open the danger thread of why not to eat them but I guess something to do with causing cancer. I find this odd as I just printed this recipe out from chuckwagondiner.com. Cristy










My favorite is the one where you use a small bag of Frito's corn chips to make the taco in-a bag meal









Ed


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> I just found a post in the recipe section that the baggies are not good to cook in. A lot of people apparently had these in 2006. I could not open the danger thread of why not to eat them but I guess something to do with causing cancer. I find this odd as I just printed this recipe out from chuckwagondiner.com. Cristy










My favorite is the one where you use a small bag of Frito's corn chips to make the taco in-a bag meal









Ed
[/quote]

Love the pizza idea. What is the taco meal. Open bag of fritos and add your fixings and taco meat? thanks
Cristy


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> I just found a post in the recipe section that the baggies are not good to cook in. A lot of people apparently had these in 2006. I could not open the danger thread of why not to eat them but I guess something to do with causing cancer. I find this odd as I just printed this recipe out from chuckwagondiner.com. Cristy










My favorite is the one where you use a small bag of Frito's corn chips to make the taco in-a bag meal









Ed
[/quote]

Love the pizza idea. What is the taco meal. Open bag of fritos and add your fixings and taco meat? thanks
Cristy
[/quote]








Yes

Prepare the meat as you normally would for taco's with seasoning etc... 
Open the bag of Frito's and lightly crush them in the bag, then dump them into a small bowl
Mix desired amount of meat mixture with chips and return to empty Frito bag.
Garnish with sauce, cheese, lettuce or whatever 
Insert disposable utensil into bag and after enjoying the treat just toss the bag into the trash









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> I just found a post in the recipe section that the baggies are not good to cook in. A lot of people apparently had these in 2006. I could not open the danger thread of why not to eat them but I guess something to do with causing cancer. I find this odd as I just printed this recipe out from chuckwagondiner.com. Cristy










My favorite is the one where you use a small bag of Frito's corn chips to make the taco in-a bag meal









Ed
[/quote]

Love the pizza idea. What is the taco meal. Open bag of fritos and add your fixings and taco meat? thanks
Cristy
[/quote]








Yes

Prepare the meat as you normally would for taco's with seasoning etc... 
Open the bag of Frito's and lightly crush them in the bag, then dump them into a small bowl
Mix desired amount of meat mixture with chips and return to empty Frito bag.
Garnish with sauce, cheese, lettuce or whatever 
Insert disposable utensil into bag and after enjoying the treat just toss the bag into the trash









Ed
[/quote]

Yupper!







We call 'em "Walking Tacos" and they make a great fundraiser at festivals.

Sometimes my DW prepares all the fixin's and the taco meat ahead of time, at home, and then store them in zip-locs in the fridge. When we arrive at the campsite and get set up for the weekend, she just warms up the meat in the microwave and sets out the cheese, lettuce, sour cream, tomatoes, and the bags of Fritos.

Kids get a kick out of crunching up the chips, and my DW gets a kick out of no dishes and quick prep.

Boy I love this website! Any other ideas like these?

Mike


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

alto5 said:


> Hmmm... who knew? After reading this thread more I started to wonder about cooking/boiling in Ziploc brand bags. I guess this Girl Scout won't be doing this anymore with my troop... thankfully, it wasn't an every-breakfast-at-camp thing. We'll go back to the breakfast in a paper bag. Yup, that does work just like Scoutr2 says.
> Sorry I don't know how to do the 'clicky' thingy but here's a site with some interesting info (from 2006)...
> 
> http://camping.about.com/od/campingrecipes...plocbaggies.htm
> ...


Just how do you make breakfast in a paper bag?


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

cwjet said:


> Hmmm... who knew? After reading this thread more I started to wonder about cooking/boiling in Ziploc brand bags. I guess this Girl Scout won't be doing this anymore with my troop... thankfully, it wasn't an every-breakfast-at-camp thing. We'll go back to the breakfast in a paper bag. Yup, that does work just like Scoutr2 says.
> Sorry I don't know how to do the 'clicky' thingy but here's a site with some interesting info (from 2006)...
> 
> http://camping.about.com/od/campingrecipes...plocbaggies.htm
> ...


Just how do you make breakfast in a paper bag?
[/quote]

Drive through???


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

we've also done an egg in a paper cup.... put an uncracked egg in a 12 oz *paper* cup (NOT foam -I had a girl try this...)and fill the cup with water to 1/2 inch from the top. CAREFULLY place the cup in the coals. Watch it come to a boil and let it boil for about 3 minutes. Great boiled egg!

happy campin'
[/quote]








Ha !! While reading about the egg in a styro cup, I reflected upon the time I placed an egg gingerly upon the hot dog fork and tried to hard boil it over 
the fire







I didn't realize how far pieces of egg could fly when until it exploded
















Ed


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

alto5 said:


> Hmmm... who knew? After reading this thread more I started to wonder about cooking/boiling in Ziploc brand bags. I guess this Girl Scout won't be doing this anymore with my troop... thankfully, it wasn't an every-breakfast-at-camp thing. We'll go back to the breakfast in a paper bag. Yup, that does work just like Scoutr2 says.
> Sorry I don't know how to do the 'clicky' thingy but here's a site with some interesting info (from 2006)...
> 
> http://camping.about.com/od/campingrecipes...plocbaggies.htm
> ...


It appears to be very popular with girl scouts. I agree with everything seems to be causing cancer. One minute something is good for you and then the next article is don't have it. What about that brown recycled paper bag? I never heard don't let the bottle water get warm in your car and drink it as it is BAD for you. In AZ I always have water in the car and then leave it in the vehicle to run in to the store etc. and come back out and drink it. I never knew this is not good with the plastic and warming up with the heat. I am finding this is a hard habit to break. I am going to try the pizza recipe and I am not going to worry about boiling a baggie here and there. It is not going to be a constant at our house. Cristy


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Final thought on the Ziploc Omlette recipie.

It is a great idea, but Ziploc isnt the only bag out there. You can buy plastic bags that are safe to boil with. So just buy a box of the safe boiling bags, think they are commonly refered too as clam bake bags. Then you can still enjoy your easy omlette's while camping.

Kos


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

alto5 said:


> Final thought on the Ziploc Omlette recipie.
> 
> It is a great idea, but Ziploc isnt the only bag out there. You can buy plastic bags that are safe to boil with. So just buy a box of the safe boiling bags, think they are commonly refered too as clam bake bags. Then you can still enjoy your easy omlette's while camping.
> 
> Kos


Hey Kos, Thanks for the idea. I know my 'girls' really love the egg-in-a-bag... now, where to find clam bake bags in Michigan??... off to my search
[/quote]

Let me know if you find them at a common store (never heard of these before). thanks cristy


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

alto5 said:


> Final thought on the Ziploc Omlette recipie.
> 
> It is a great idea, but Ziploc isnt the only bag out there. You can buy plastic bags that are safe to boil with. So just buy a box of the safe boiling bags, think they are commonly refered too as clam bake bags. Then you can still enjoy your easy omlette's while camping.
> 
> Kos


Hey Kos, Thanks for the idea. I know my 'girls' really love the egg-in-a-bag... now, where to find clam bake bags in Michigan??... off to my search
[/quote]

Let me know if you find them at a common store (never heard of these before). thanks cristy
[/quote]

Cristy... I agree with what you said earlier about not worrying about using a bag here and there...but this issue will always be in the back of my mind..(it falls out the front







) ...I know that if the parents of my troop hear about the boil in Ziplock brand or type bags not being good, we'll probably have to have them sign a waiver for eggs-in-a-bag breakfast at camp. SO, with that said I did my search for those clam bake bags and apparently Michigan shores don't do many clam bakes. I have a FoodSaver - one of those vacuum sealing machines- and I used one of those bags, put the ingredients in, closed it with a twist tie (like what's on a bread wrapper...yes it was plastic coated wire!!!..the safety of the plastic on that wire will be another thread







) I don't think I'll take the FoodSaver machine camping. Those bags are BOIL SAFE. The downside is the 'bag making' ahead of time, but kids like to do that! DD had an omlette for lunch today and DS wanted one too so I reused the bag and the whole thing worked great. I'll be making bags for our upcoming trip!

Now, we're looking to try those pizzas!

happy campin'
[/quote]

Yeah those bags are hard to find up here in Calgary as well. I usually get them from a friend who travels back to Newfie-land. They are apparently common there.

But yes those bags you use with Foodsaver machines work well too. And like you said they are Boil Safe. So you could always just buy them and you just have to tie a knot in them or use a twist-tie or piece of string if you are really worried.. hee hee

I knew outbackers would find a way to save one of the best camping breakfasts out there.

Kos


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well folks, Snopes says that claims of carcinogens being released into your food from cooking in plastic containers is FALSE : Snopes "Cooking In Plastic" Article

The second article I found on Snopes addresses this very concern, that the jury is still out on bisphenol A (a chemical in plastics that has been thought to be linked to reproductive problems and cancer in lab rats). It has yet to be determined whether or not that the small amounts of this chemical that can be ingested from cooking/heating foods in plastic containers are of enough consequence to cause the same results in humans. (Our bodies are a bit larger than lab rats.) Here's the second article: Snopes "Bisphenol A" Article

So I am not going to change the way I live, based on every claim that circulates on the internet. I find that the majority of them fall into the same category as, "The sky is falling!"

But that's just me. I'm just don't let all the early paranoia rule my life.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Just found an add for a new bag by Ziplock....Zip'nSteam cooking bags. I wasn't able to get on the website www.ziplock.com, but I would assume that if these are safe for the microwave, they would be safe for boiling also. We are headed to Bull Shoals Lake for a week and I will be sure to pick up a box of these and see how they work on the omlets!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

alto5 said:


> Final thought on the Ziploc Omlette recipie.
> 
> It is a great idea, but Ziploc isnt the only bag out there. You can buy plastic bags that are safe to boil with. So just buy a box of the safe boiling bags, think they are commonly refered too as clam bake bags. Then you can still enjoy your easy omlette's while camping.
> 
> Kos


Hey Kos, Thanks for the idea. I know my 'girls' really love the egg-in-a-bag... now, where to find clam bake bags in Michigan??... off to my search
[/quote]

Let me know if you find them at a common store (never heard of these before). thanks cristy
[/quote]

Cristy... I agree with what you said earlier about not worrying about using a bag here and there...but this issue will always be in the back of my mind..(it falls out the front







) ...I know that if the parents of my troop hear about the boil in Ziplock brand or type bags not being good, we'll probably have to have them sign a waiver for eggs-in-a-bag breakfast at camp. SO, with that said I did my search for those clam bake bags and apparently Michigan shores don't do many clam bakes. I have a FoodSaver - one of those vacuum sealing machines- and I used one of those bags, put the ingredients in, closed it with a twist tie (like what's on a bread wrapper...yes it was plastic coated wire!!!..the safety of the plastic on that wire will be another thread







) I don't think I'll take the FoodSaver machine camping. Those bags are BOIL SAFE. The downside is the 'bag making' ahead of time, but kids like to do that! DD had an omlette for lunch today and DS wanted one too so I reused the bag and the whole thing worked great. I'll be making bags for our upcoming trip!

Now, we're looking to try those pizzas!

happy campin'
[/quote]

hayppy cmpin'
You are so right with parents and waivers for everything....I just laughed and laughed at your post also re: the wire, but then I really laughed when we find out these clam bake bags are in another country







I have yet to do a google search on them. Cristy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Alto5,

I guess I am a little tired today as I am recovering from a racquetball tournament. I addressed you as happy campin and not even spelled correctly....... sorry about that.

Cristy


----------

